
Uber reveals plans for flying taxi to bypass road traffic congestion - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/07/uber-reveals-plans-for-flying-taxi-to-bypass-road-traffic-congestion
======
vanusa
Which should of course be banned, out of carbon footprint considerations.

